# Game 78: Heat @ Grizzlies (4/9 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, April 9, 2014 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough back to back here against a team that's been off since Sunday. Memphis pretty much dominated us when both Randolph and Gasol were in the game together in the last game. Heat did most of their damage against their bench and in the 4th when Gasol was out. Heat will likely be without UD and Oden. Not good against that team. Need all the bigs available.

Dont believe the big 3 have ever won in the grind house. So, not a lot going for the Heat in this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers resting all 5 starters tonight in Milwaukee.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pacers resting all 5 starters tonight in Milwaukee.



This is a big game


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rest everybody - prepare for Friday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454012067398578176
This twitter tag makes things so much easier. 

Wade is definitely close. That he's working out this early possibly means he's getting his work in now and isnt playing tonight. Same could be the case for Lebron. We'll see.

No surprise. UD did not travel with the team. Tayshaun Prince is out for the Grizzlies. James Johnson to start in his place.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice! Always liked realgm's twittter tag

Wade out again (still believe it could just be the hamstring. Those can setback easily, so I'd like them being cautious). Birdman out (he didn't look right last night). Oden still not ready.

LeBron warmed up earlier than usual, alongside Wade. Makes me think he could be a last minute scratch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna get murdered inside tonight even moreso than normal.

Spo says Jusatin Hamilton will have to play. Hopefully he's up to the task.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any chance for a Beas sighting?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/454042796249583616


Wade County said:


> Any chance for a Beas sighting?


I think he definitely plays tonight. Almost has to. 

Battier gets the start at the 4. Randolph will almost certainly get him in foul trouble, which means Lewis minutes at the 4 and Bease backing up Lebron.

Gonna need Battier and Rashard to hit their 3's tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Battier 3-3 from 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very good start for the Heat. Small ball showing how it works when the stretch 4 can hit 3's. Gonna need this to continue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Randolph was 1-18 from 3 on the season. So obviously against us he hits a 3 on his 1st attempt.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These jerseys are so sick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32-31 after 1

Randolph was 8-8 in the quarter. Have no answer for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's just incredible how players get up to play Miami.

I like Hamilton. He moves well and we know he can shoot. Finished strong with a dunk. Guy looks like a baller.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course ZBo is 8/8, but great sign, and shocking, we're leading. Good to see Shane stroking it again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta capitalize against their bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love Mike, but good to see him still miss when he rises up to shoot and the crowd gasps


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was an offensive foul by Gasol...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat now 9-10 from 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our bench is owning. If you take away the three point play by Gasol where he should have been called for a foul we would be up 8 instead of just 5.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers has gotten really great at penetrating and circling under the rim a la Nash. Cole has always been good at it too.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The refs are already rushing to replay an obvious call. You just know the Heat sent complaints to the league after last night's abortion. Give us replays when they matter, don't waste our time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hit around the hand again and again doesnt get that call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dat Dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Chalmers has gotten really great at penetrating and circling under the rim a la Nash. Cole has always been good at it too.


I remember his 1st couple of seasons when he was awful at finish layups in traffic. He's definitely gotten a lot better at both maintaining his dribble and finishing when necessary.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron hit around the hand again and again doesnt get that call.


Seriously, what's the rationale with these refs? Aren't these common calls? It's like they're trying to predict the 1 in 10 time that they are legit strips and legit blocks. It's ostensibly a foul and then if you're a ref that flies by autopilot you call it a foul out of habit and mechanics, so basically they're being vigilant and focused at being terrible. I don't understand it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Couple of great passes by Lebron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh is determined to turn himself into Robert Horry. What happened to his post game, or at least his mid-range game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-54 at the half

Bad close to the 2nd quarter. 

This is like the 1st game against them but with better offense. When the Grizzlies have Randolph and Gasol on the floor together, they get whatever they want against us. Gotta play that lineup at least even in the 2nd half and try to outscore their bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron fouled from about 29ft and made the 3. MBP strength.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron heating up. Gotta keep this up. Offense flowing pretty nicely.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Giving up offensive boards to players we shouldn't be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hamilton 333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hamilton is legit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice 4-0 run to answer their 5-0 run


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron's passing has been so off the past few months. I think the physical pounding and fatigue is wearing him down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-77 after 3

Probably tied after the review. Another bad end to the quarter.

Pretty much Lebron or nothing in the 3rd. With him resting, others have to step up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole pretty much sunk the ship at the end of the quarter. He tried some crazy left handed layup instead of passing to a wide open player. Then he threw the ball away unforced which led to the Lee three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Courtney Lee is _that_ guy today. 18 points on 7-8 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole misses yet another wide open layup. 4 point swing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is really locking down that worst PG in the league spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 333 and1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lew with the James Jones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Cole...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole is the antichrist.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh and Cole are so ****ing bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron wanted no part of contesting that Conley 3. Gave him all day with no pressure.

Cole continues to kill us.

Bosh still has butterfingers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24 points for the Grizzlies off the 13 Heat turnovers. just killing ourselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo is continuing to ride this 2 PG lineup and its killing us of late. 2 games in a row now where its not needed and where we could have used JJ's shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27 points off of 14 Heat turnovers. That's the dagger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers just won. Heat will fall back to 2nd place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Something tells me that no matter where we finish, whether its 1 or 2, that we'll end up having to play the Bulls in the 2nd round.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Definitely saw this one comin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Mike tonight again, even though we were very short-handed in the front court. Thought for sure he'd get some run tonight.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We need Beasley man - Spo needs to stop ****in around


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh has all but obliterated the "he only plays his best when Wade's out" narrative. He's failed to step up so many times without Wade. Mostly ass again tonight on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 107-102

Heat drop back to the 2nd spot. 

Heat were awful from the end of the 3rd quarter on. Lebron or nothing was the offense in the 2nd. 

Credit to the Grizzlies though. They obviously needed this win and they played like it. They smartly played Gasol and Randolph the entire 4th and never allowed us to capitalize off their bench. Grizzlies scored 29 points off the Heat's 15 turnovers. Pretty much the difference right there.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

At this point if we want to act like the 1 seed literally means nothing and sit guys that are ok to play and just have little nagging injuries than we better be able to beat the Pacers in Indiana in game 7. Because if not than what're we doing this for ?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Beasley thing is kinda irking me. His flaws are way overblown. One of his last stints was in NO, carrying the team in the 4th. Shard and Ray's red carpet D gets excused despite so-so offense, but Beasley's not allowed two mistakes because he's not a vet, despite providing some elements few others on the roster can. Could've used his scoring tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Spo might be playing Jedi Mind Tricks on him all season and just unleash him in the playoffs like the other Mike last year.


----------

